

IEX, Ideology, and the Role of an Exchange - minimax
https://mechanicalmarkets.wordpress.com/2015/08/11/iex-ideology-and-the-role-of-an-exchange/

======
kasey_junk
Other exchanges already do similar kinds of things. The CME has implied
spreads for instance.

It just becomes another arbitrage opportunity. In the case of the CME it
always seemed misguided as well. The implication system was complicated and
unwieldy and would frequently not provide the best price for your trade.

It seems like it would have been simpler to just let the market itself handle
this. I suspect the same is true with the IEX special orders.

~~~
dear
If they let the market itself to take care of everything, they would have no
gimmicks to sell.

